# Looking for filter advice, to sump or not to sump



## Blackfeet

I currently have a HOB filter on my brackish tank of a brand with many good reviews which I will give a review on it after I have talked with customer service. 
After the 3 most recent water changes my filter impeller has refused to turn without extremely thorough cleaning and even then sporadically I have had to restart the impeller with a screwdriver. Since my filter is only 3 months old this very concerning. I know what some of you may be thinking "How low is the suction?" and "Sand got sucked up and jammed the impeller.". Well in interest to answer those questions before they come. I currently use a medium grade quartz gravel (Much more course than I prefer). The suction is 4 inches off the gravel and has a course sponge prefilter on it.
In expectation of future more serious problems I am looking to move my current filter to backup in favor of a canister or sump. In my home aesthetics count so I am looking at a canister or a sump that is completely contained in the stand. 
The canister brand reccomended here I like is the Penn Plax cascade 700 in favor of design, good reviews, and comes with a spray bar so it saves me work. Not to mention much fewer complaints about parts that are easily broken. I don't know my own strength and break things all too often without intending to
With the sumps I would go with a 2 pump design (one suction from, one discharge to the tank) once again in favor of aesthetics. The pumps I have found so far I have not been able to make heads or tails on whether or not they prevent back flow in themselves thereby preventing siphoning my tank to the floor if the power fails or how else to prevent this with this sump design. Other than that as far as I have found with all the materials needed I would just break even on cost so the benefit needs to be high for a sump


----------



## Reefing Madness

Ive used this one. Still use it on my kids turtle tank. Never had a problem with, and comes with great media.
Fish Canister External 5 Stage Filter Pump For Aquarium Pond Pump Fish Tank New 813373011746 | eBay

Also, yoiur not going to find a pump that prevents back flow. What you need to do is drill a couple of holes in the return pvc pipe righ below the water line, like right at 1/4" to 1/2" below. If yoiu get to close to the water surface the water movement back and forth will allow air to get into the flow, and give you bubble problems. Check this site out, it explains the sump theory and give a good explanation of how and why they work.
Melevsreef.com | Acrylic Sumps & Refugiums


----------



## Blackfeet

I do like that canister you use but it is much larger than I need. I have a 55g so I am looking for 165-200 gph flow rate. That filter even with the spray bar would create too much flow and cause an issue with the plants I want.


----------



## Blackfeet

Also with further research determining the size of the sump I will go canisteras it leaves no room for my quarantine tank. When I upgrade in the unknown future I will hopefully go sump. Right now I need to keep the tank and chemicals out of my little girl's reach.


----------



## Reefing Madness

:thumbsup:


----------



## avraptorhal

Hi.Just wanted to say hello.

I grew up in Port Jefferson many years ago. I occasionally Google Earth PJ. It sure has changed. The family business location has been redeveloped. It was on Main St. at the RR station just across the tracks from the station.

The last family home is on Main St., the square white house with a garage to the rear just south of the Catholic church.


----------

